
Top Mobile Design Trends for 2016 - BiztechCS
https://www.biztechcs.com/blog/top-mobile-design-trends-2016/
======
HoopleHead
Ironic that an article on "mobile design trends" is almost unreadable on my
tablet because of the microscopic font size

------
hourislate
How about incorporating more battery life into your design?

